# 1ZPresso pro users - what be your settings?



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Just took delivery of one of these. 
An impressive bit of kit to say the least.

I was just wondering what people found were settings for different beans and what levels of adjustment you found? 
And what were you ranges?

So far I've only tried it with a medium roast Nicaraguan from Ozone, in this case it was setting 14.5 (as in 1 whole turn from burrs touching, and the 4.5 setting
This bean for me has been around the 0 mark on my mignon (burrs touching at -1)

In the morning I'll be trying a Brazilian which is usually around 0.5 on the mignon.

Also, if I now take this and do a V60, what would I change the setting to? Is the chart that comes with it a good guide or pants?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Hi Tom,

I won't give you my numbers, as I don't think they will help much - it is so dependant on how each grinder has been calibrated. Mine has just been taken apart for cleaning as I haven't had cause to use it for a week or so due to the arrival of my Niche.
What I will say though, is that the guide that came with the grinder does provide a good starting point for both espresso and pour over.

Regards,
John


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I won't give you my numbers, as I don't think they will help much - it is so dependant on how each grinder has been calibrated. Mine has just been taken apart for cleaning as I haven't had cause to use it for a week or so due to the arrival of my Niche.
> What I will say though, is that the guide that came with the grinder does provide a good starting point for both espresso and pour over.
> ...


 Thanks John.

Surely though despite calibration you can do numbers from O/burrs touching? My burrs touch dead on the 0 setting


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Surely though despite calibration you can do numbers from O/burrs touching? My burrs touch dead on the 0 setting


 Hmm, mine don't touch dead on zero - they were slightly out each time I tried (twice), so I gave up at that point because I wanted a coffee!
Over the four or five different beans I used mine for (all tending from medium to darker - nothing anyone would call light) all of my settings were in the 1 rev + 5 to 1 rev + 8 for espresso according to my notes. The actual settings I used for pour over aren't to hand just now (long story), but I recall being pleasantly surprised at how easily I found the right ball park by following the settings card.

Regards,
John


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Hmm, mine don't touch dead on zero - they were slightly out each time I tried (twice), so I gave up at that point because I wanted a coffee!
> Over the four or five different beans I used mine for (all tending from medium to darker - nothing anyone would call light) all of my settings were in the 1 rev + 5 to 1 rev + 8 for espresso according to my notes. The actual settings I used for pour over aren't to hand just now (long story), but I recall being pleasantly surprised at how easily I found the right ball park by following the settings card.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Nice one. 
So far based on my bit of practice I'm finding lighter roasts hovering around 1+4. Medium around 1+5-6 and dark around 1+7, so match quite well to yours!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

It's a great little tool. I only bought mine as a stop gap while waiting for the Niche, and fully expected to move it on once that arrived. However, I enjoyed it so much that I've decided to keep it for use when I'm away from home. 
So far I've only forgotten to put the base on a couple of times whilst wandering round the kitchen turning the handle - huge amusement for my wife 😂.

Regards,
John


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ozzyjohn said:


> It's a great little tool. I only bought mine as a stop gap while waiting for the Niche, and fully expected to move it on once that arrived. However, I enjoyed it so much that I've decided to keep it for use when I'm away from home.
> So far I've only forgotten to put the base on a couple of times whilst wandering round the kitchen turning the handle - huge amusement for my wife 😂.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 I really am very impressed with it. I was expecting it to be good, based on things like DaveCs review, but probably not this good.

I was after something quiet in the early mornings to not risk waking the family, but I think for now this will replace the mignon.

How do you find the grind and adjustment compare to the niche?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Output from the Niche seems fluffier, but I'm not sure that I have enough experience overall to give a detailed comparison of what that translates to in the cup. 
I did a wet finger stir of the beans prior to grinding and then stirred the output from the JZ, but I've stopped doing both after a couple of days with the Niche (and it's made no discernible difference). 
Had I not already ordered the Niche, I may well have continued to be perfectly happy with the JZ for quite some time.

Regards,
John


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm about 1.8 (turns from zero) for medium-dark espresso, then about another full turn for v60 (although I am new to pour over and still very much learning), then about another 3 turns again for french press.

I think the grinder is a nice bit of kit. It's solid, feels well built, and I enjoy using it, however I've stopped using it for espresso because I found it to be too inconsistent. By inconsistent I mean, with all other variables being equal, I found my shot times to vary quite a bit, more than I'd like. I can't really explain why, although I still feel it might be me that's the problem 😂 I now only use it for v60 and french press, and I've taken it with me a few times when I've been away from home.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I'm only a few aeropress brews in, but very happy with the results using the guideline setting at 2.5. Will have a go with the v60 tomorrow, should be a massive step up from the old porlex!

I quite enjoy the ritual of hand grinding and was glad I chose this over a Wilfa.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Mine, was near 0 fully tight

I would wind out one full turn then a rave fudge would be 1.5 ish

An candy pineapple would be about 1.45 so your in the right area


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

V60 I'm getting lovely taste on a medium bean at 3.4. Started at 3.6 but improved as it got finer. I think this is in the range on the chart Mine calibrated to zero As a reference point


----------



## Planty21 (Apr 8, 2020)

Agree it's a good piece of kit, although this is my first ever grinder so don't have much to compare to! Saying that though I have been very happy with the drinks i've been making. Going on from what others have said I seem to be in the 1.6 - 1.8 region (1 full turn from zero then 6-8 clicks) for espressos and that usually gives the 1:2 ratio in 25-30 seconds output.

Good to note about the pourover settings as was thinking about getting some form soon.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

That all seems about right. The la Pavoni runs a little finer I've found compared to most machines so being 1.4-6 seems about right


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Just to bring this up again as I am now having a go at this with a V60.

This morning I used it at 2.5, which is middle of the aeropress setting according to the chart, but it seemed good (I really have no idea about V60!)

Mark above mentioned in the 3s, but this seems very coarse!!


----------

